# Teen Mania/Acquire the Fire



## Shaffer (Jul 20, 2006)

I am currently an intern with Teen Mania Ministries at the Honor Academy in Texas. I can tell you right away that TM (which includes Acquire the Fire, BattleCry, the Honor Academy, and Global Expeditions; their short-term missions organization) is not reformed, rather they are 'inter-denominational'. After having spent almost a year with this ministry I can honestly say that despite the large disagreements I have with some of the ministries beliefs (decisional regeneration, seeker-friendly, etc.), the Lord has definitely used it to sanctify me and draw me into a deeper fellowship with Himself. I think that Teen Mania is an excellent ministry and I would even recommend others to come and be involved in their internship and short-term missions trips.

The reason I am writing this though is because I wanted to get your opinion about this ministry. If you have been involved in this ministry or have ever attended an Acquire the Fire or BattleCry youth rally, I'd like to hear your input. And even if you never heard of us, I would also appreciate your opinions as well. Thanks!

(I realize that this topic is in the 'Cults and World Religions' section. I want to make it clear though, I definitely DO NOT consider TM to be cult.)

[Edited on 7-21-2006 by Shaffer]


----------

